# Apostas Temperaturas 14/15 Agosto 2021



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2021 às 13:06)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *mínimas* e *máximas *nos dias 14 e 15 de agosto (sábado e Domingo).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Miranda do Douro - IPMA
2 – Pinhão, Santa Bárbara - IPMA
3 – Dunas de Mira - IPMA
4 – Sabugal, Martim Rei - IPMA
5 – Lousã, Aeródromo - IPMA
6 – Alvega - IPMA
7 – Arronches - MeteoAlentejo
8 – Oeiras, Vila Fria - IPMA
9 – Reguengos de Monsaraz - IPMA
10 – Zambujeira - IPMA
11 – Fóia - IPMA
12 – Tavira - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 23:59 de sexta-feira, dia 13;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 14, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 15 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 14 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edições de posts de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
MDouro: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Pinhão: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
DMira: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Sabugal: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Lousã: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Alvega: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Arronches: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Oeiras: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Fóia: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC
Tavira: MinSáb xx,xºC MaxSáb yy,yºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom ww,wºC



----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC, ww,wºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2021 às 15:22)

Gilmet disse:


> *Regulamento*
> 
> 
> Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *mínimas* e *máximas *nos dias 14 e 15 de agosto (sábado e Domingo).
> ...


As estacoes selecionadas e as no formato sao diferentes


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2021 às 15:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As estacoes selecionadas e as no formato sao diferentes


As do formato estão mal, o @Gilmet  deve ter copiado as do concurso anterior por engano


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2021 às 18:21)

@"Charneca" Mundial 
MRD: MinSáb 18,1ºC MaxSáb 39,2ºC MinDom 16,4ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC
PIN: MinSáb 20,5ºC MaxSáb 40,3ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
DNM: MinSáb 13,2ºC MaxSáb 27,8ºC MinDom 13,8ºC MaxDom 24,6ºC
SAB: MinSáb 21,4ºC MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC
LOU: MinSáb 19,3ºC MaxSáb 35,4ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
ALV: MinSáb 17,7ºC MaxSáb 40,6ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC
ARR: MinSáb 21,3ºC MaxSáb 41,1ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 40,7ºC
OVF: MinSáb 18,7ºC MaxSáb 31,8ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC
RMO: MinSáb 22,4ºC MaxSáb 44,2ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 43,9ºC
ZAM: MinSáb 19,3ºC MaxSáb 33,9ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 29,2ºC
FOI: MinSáb 19,4ºC MaxSáb 35,7ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC
TAV: MinSáb 24,2ºC MaxSáb 38,6ºC MinDom 26,4ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2021 às 18:46)

*joralentejano*
MDouro: MinSáb 16,1ºC MaxSáb 38,6ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 22,5ºC MaxSáb 42,3ºC MinDom 23,2ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC
DMira: MinSáb 14,2ºC MaxSáb 24,4ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 19,2ºC MaxSáb 37,3ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 18,4ºC MaxSáb 34,2ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 16,7ºC MaxSáb 42,3ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 41,9ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 20,1ºC MaxSáb 41,5ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,8ºC MaxSáb 31,1ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 21,5ºC MaxSáb 43,8ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 43,6ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 16,3ºC MaxSáb 33,7ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 29,3ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 24,2ºC MaxSáb 34,2ºC MinDom 24,8ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,2ºC MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 25,7ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2021 às 21:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As estacoes selecionadas e as no formato sao diferentes





N_Fig disse:


> As do formato estão mal, o @Gilmet  deve ter copiado as do concurso anterior por engano



Desculpem lá malta  , efectivamente fiz copy/paste, mudei tudo menos as estações no formato. Adoptei a sugestão do @joralentejano e agora já está corrigido! Obrigado pelo reparo!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2021 às 10:29)

*Gilmet*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 38,3ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 21,6ºC MaxSáb 41,2ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,5ºC MaxSáb 24,2ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 22,7ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 19,4ºC MaxSáb 38,6ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 34,0ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 16,1ºC MaxSáb 40,4ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,6ºC MaxSáb 41,9ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,8ºC MaxSáb 32,3ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 30,9ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 21,1ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,3ºC MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 24,8ºC MaxSáb 32,1ºC MinDom 25,5ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,0ºC MaxSáb 36,5ºC MinDom 26,2ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Ago 2021 às 11:09)

* Dan *
MDouro: MinSáb 17,3ºC MaxSáb 39,1ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 41,7ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,4ºC MaxSáb 23,6ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 18,9ºC MaxSáb 38,4ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,2ºC MaxSáb 35,1ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 16,4ºC MaxSáb 40,7ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,0ºC MaxSáb 41,3ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 33,1ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 31,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,1ºC MaxSáb 43,8ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 16,6ºC MaxSáb 30,0ºC MinDom 17,4ºC MaxDom 32,4ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 24,1ºC MaxSáb 33,8ºC MinDom 24,4ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,3ºC MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 26,0ºC MaxDom 40,8ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Ago 2021 às 11:19)

*Dias Miguel*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 39,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 21,3ºC MaxSáb 39,2ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC
DMira: MinSáb 15,0ºC MaxSáb 21,3ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 23,1ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 20,8ºC MaxSáb 37,6ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,2ºC MaxSáb 34,8ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 16,9ºC MaxSáb 40,7ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 22,8ºC MaxSáb 42,2ºC MinDom 21,1ºC MaxDom 41,9ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 31,8ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 30,7ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 23,1ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 20,1ºC MaxDom 43,4ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 18,1ºC MaxSáb 30,7ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 21,2ºC MaxSáb 33,8ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 36,0ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,5ºC MaxSáb 36,5ºC MinDom 26,3ºC MaxDom 39,7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2021 às 11:56)

*Ricardo Carvalho*

MDouro: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 38,1ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 20,2ºC MaxSáb 39,1ºC MinDom 19,4ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC
DMira: MinSáb 13,9ºC MaxSáb 22,2ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 23,3ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 21,8ºC MaxSáb 37,9ºC MinDom 22,6ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,2ºC MaxSáb 34,8ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 18,1ºC MaxSáb 41,1ºC MinDom 19,4ºC MaxDom 39,7ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,8ºC MaxSáb 42,4ºC MinDom 22,4ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 34,8ºC MinDom 20,6ºC MaxDom 33,7ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 23,2ºC MaxSáb 44,1ºC MinDom 25,1ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 17,1ºC MaxSáb 30,2ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 21,3ºC MaxSáb 36,8ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 25,5ºC MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 26,2ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2021 às 12:29)

*Thomar*
MDouro: MinSáb 16,4ºC MaxSáb 38,4ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 35,9ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 21,6ºC MaxSáb 41,9ºC MinDom 22,7ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC
DMira: MinSáb 15,3ºC MaxSáb 21,4ºC MinDom 14,7ºC MaxDom 22,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 20,2ºC MaxSáb 38,1ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,7ºC MaxSáb 33,5ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 34,6ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 41,9ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,4ºC MaxSáb 41,9ºC MinDom 19,4ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,9ºC MaxSáb 33,3ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,5ºC MaxSáb 44,4ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 16,5ºC MaxSáb 29,9ºC MinDom 17,7ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 22,4ºC MaxSáb 34,7ºC MinDom 23,4ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,9ºC MaxSáb 38,3ºC MinDom 26,6ºC MaxDom 41,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2021 às 16:23)

*Gerofil*
MDouro: MinSáb 19,5ºC MaxSáb 38,3ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 35,4ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 19,9ºC MaxSáb 41,2ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 38,7ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,1ºC MaxSáb 24,5ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 23,8ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 16,1ºC MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 15,8ºC MaxSáb 41,0ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 13,9ºC MaxSáb 41,4ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 16,9ºC MaxSáb 42,5ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 16,9ºC MaxSáb 27,4ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 28,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 20,3ºC MaxSáb 42,9ºC MinDom 22,5ºC MaxDom 42,4ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,1ºC MaxSáb 31,5ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 25,0ºC MaxSáb 34,5ºC MinDom 22,1ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,5ºC MaxSáb 36,1ºC MinDom 26,1ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2021 às 16:31)

*david 6*
MDouro: MinSáb 18,5ºC MaxSáb 37,6ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 35,8ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 40,0ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,0ºC MaxSáb 22,3ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 38,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 16,1ºC MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 15,3ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 15,0ºC MaxSáb 42,1ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 22,1ºC MaxSáb 42,1ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,8ºC MaxSáb 30,5ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,7ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 15,6ºC MaxSáb 30,4ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 24,5ºC MaxSáb 35,0ºC MinDom 24,9ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,9ºC MaxSáb 35,1ºC MinDom 26,0ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2021 às 17:22)

*MSantos*
MDouro: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 20,0ºC MaxSáb 41,5ºC MinDom 18.5ºC MaxDom 40.0ºC
DMira: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 23,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 21,0ºC MaxSáb 39,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,5ºC MaxSáb 41,5ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 29,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 23,0ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 16,0ºC MaxSáb 29,0ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 23,5ºC MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 22,5ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,0ºC MaxSáb 38,5ºC MinDom 25,0ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2021 às 17:58)

*N_Fig*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,4ºC MaxSáb 38,1ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 20,8ºC MaxSáb 40,5ºC MinDom 19,2ºC MaxDom 39,4ºC
DMira: MinSáb 15,6ºC MaxSáb 22,9ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 22,9ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 19,7ºC MaxSáb 38,1ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 34,1ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 16,8ºC MaxSáb 41,0ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,7ºC MaxSáb 41,9ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 40,3ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,2ºC MaxSáb 31,6ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,4ºC MaxSáb 43,8ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 42,2ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 16,3ºC MaxSáb 30,5ºC MinDom 16,8ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 23,2ºC MaxSáb 34,4ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,8ºC MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 26,2ºC MaxDom 40,3ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Ago 2021 às 18:44)

*Jorge_scp*
MDouro: MinSáb 18,3ºC MaxSáb 38,1ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 18,4ºC MaxSáb 40,9ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,8ºC MaxSáb 22,7ºC MinDom 16,4ºC MaxDom 23,2ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 37,8ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 15,6ºC MaxSáb 33,5ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,3ºC MaxSáb 41,6ºC MinDom 14,6ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 20,7ºC MaxSáb 41,0ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 17,7ºC MaxSáb 30,0ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,1ºC MaxSáb 43,8ºC MinDom 20,7ºC MaxDom 42,3ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,5ºC MaxSáb 30,3ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 25,0ºC MaxSáb 34,3ºC MinDom 24,8ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,2ºC MaxSáb 36,0ºC MinDom 26,1ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2021 às 19:00)

*Davidmpb*

MDouro: MinSáb 18,5ºC MaxSáb 38,2ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 18,2ºC MaxSáb 41,0ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC
DMira: MinSáb 16,5ºC MaxSáb 22,8ºC MinDom 16,4ºC MaxDom 23,2ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 37,7ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 36,4ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 15,3ºC MaxSáb 33,7ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 41,8ºC MinDom 14,6ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 19,8ºC MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 18,6ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 17,9ºC MaxSáb 30,0ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 29,3ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,4ºC MaxSáb 44ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,8ºC MaxSáb 30,1ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 25,2ºC MaxSáb 34,3ºC MinDom 24,6ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,5ºC MaxSáb 36,2ºC MinDom 26,3ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Ago 2021 às 19:08)

*Fantkboy*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,7ºC MaxSáb 37ºC MinDom 16.9ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 39,4ºC MinDom 16,7ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC
DMira: MinSáb 15.5ºC MaxSáb 29.9ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 27.8ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 16.2ºC MaxSáb 36,8ºC MinDom 15,3ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,8ºC MaxSáb 37,3ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 39,5ºC MinDom 16,0C MaxDom 37,6ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,5ºC MaxSáb 42.2ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 16,9ºC MaxSáb 33,2ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 30,8ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,5ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 15,2ºC MaxSáb 33,5ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 19,2ºC MaxSáb 35,5ºC MinDom 17,9ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 22,0ºC MaxSáb 38ºC MinDom 19.5ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2021 às 19:49)

*meteo*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 38,3ºC MinDom 15,8ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 20,3ºC MaxSáb 39,8ºC MinDom 18,8ºC MaxDom 38,4ºC
DMira: MinSáb 14,1ºC MaxSáb 24,0ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 26,8ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 20,8ºC MaxSáb 37,8ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 17,2ºC MaxSáb 32,1ºC MinDom 15,6ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 41,1ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 21,5ºC MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 18,3ºC MaxSáb 31,0ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,6ºC MaxSáb 44,4ºC MinDom 20,4ºC MaxDom 42,2ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,3ºC MaxSáb 31,5ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 23,8ºC MaxSáb 33,8ºC MinDom 23,9ºC MaxDom 34,6ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,4ºC MaxSáb 37,0ºC MinDom 26,1ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC


----------



## RStorm (13 Ago 2021 às 21:32)

*RStorm*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,5ºC MaxSáb 38,2ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 35,6ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 40,4ºC MinDom 20,3ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC
DMira: MinSáb 14,5ºC MaxSáb 25,7ºC MinDom 14,9ºC MaxDom 23,2ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 21,1ºC MaxSáb 37,7ºC MinDom 17,4ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 16,8ºC MaxSáb 33,0ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 33,7ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 17,1ºC MaxSáb 41,8ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 40,6ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 19,5ºC MaxSáb 41,0ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 17,8ºC MaxSáb 30,9ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 29,0ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 22,3ºC MaxSáb 43,8ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 15,5ºC MaxSáb 32,3ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 30,4ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 23,2ºC MaxSáb 33,9ºC MinDom 24,6ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 24,1ºC MaxSáb 36,6ºC MinDom 24,9ºC MaxDom 38,8ºC


----------



## David sf (13 Ago 2021 às 22:47)

*David sf*
MDouro: MinSáb 18,0ºC MaxSáb 38,5ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 40,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC
DMira: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 23,0ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 18,5ºC MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 16,5ºC MaxSáb 33,5ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 15,5ºC MaxSáb 41,5ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 20,0ºC MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 18,5ºC MaxDom 40,0ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 30,0ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 21,5ºC MaxSáb 44,0ºC MinDom 21,0ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 14,0ºC MaxSáb 31,0ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 25,5ºC MaxSáb 34,0ºC MinDom 25,5ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 23,0ºC MaxSáb 36,0ºC MinDom 25,5ºC MaxDom 39,0ºC


----------



## Mammatus (13 Ago 2021 às 23:18)

*Mammatus*
MDouro: MinSáb 17,0ºC MaxSáb 38,5ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC
Pinhão: MinSáb 20,6ºC MaxSáb 39,7ºC MinDom 19,9ºC MaxDom 38,8ºC
DMira: MinSáb 14,8ºC MaxSáb 22,6ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 23,1ºC
Sabugal: MinSáb 22,2ºC MaxSáb 38,4ºC MinDom 22,9ºC MaxDom 37,6ºC
Lousã: MinSáb 18,5ºC MaxSáb 36,7ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC
Alvega: MinSáb 18,4ºC MaxSáb 42,4ºC MinDom 19,7ºC MaxDom 39,9ºC
Arronches: MinSáb 23,0ºC MaxSáb 42,7ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 41,8ºC
Oeiras: MinSáb 19,0ºC MaxSáb 34,8ºC MinDom 20,8ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC
RMonsaraz: MinSáb 23,9ºC MaxSáb 44,8ºC MinDom 26,0ºC MaxDom 42,6ºC
Zambujeira: MinSáb 17,8ºC MaxSáb 31,6ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC
Fóia: MinSáb 20,9ºC MaxSáb 35,8ºC MinDom 22,6ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC
Tavira: MinSáb 25,5ºC MaxSáb 39,7ºC MinDom 26,7ºC MaxDom 39,2ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 00:06)

Quase toda a gente previu uma máxima para Reguengos amanhã à volta dos 44 ºC, curioso! Pelo contrário, nas mínimas da Fóia houve uma variação muito grande nas apostas, vamos ver quem acerta na intensidade da inversão por lá


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2021 às 00:15)

Terminou o período de submissão de apostas. Muito obrigado a todos os participantes! 

Um resumo das mesmas, com a respectiva distribuição de bonificações:


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2021 às 00:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Quase toda a gente previu uma máxima para Reguengos amanhã à volta dos 44 ºC, curioso! Pelo contrário, nas mínimas da Fóia houve uma variação muito grande nas apostas, vamos ver quem acerta na intensidade da inversão por lá



Mais alguns dados sobre as apostas:






Efectivamente, o desvio padrão das 18 apostas relativamente à temperatura máxima para Reguengos de Monsaraz amanhã é o menor de todos, apenas 0,37ºC! No extremo oposto temos a Lousã, com 2,18ºC, também para a máxima de amanhã. A Fóia ocupa o 3º lugar no maior desvio padrão, com 2,11ºC face à mínima de Domingo!

No final vou comparar os erros relativos à previsão média dos 18 membros, um pequeno teste à "wisdom of the crowd".


----------



## David sf (14 Ago 2021 às 08:26)

Para já, um desastre global nas mínimas a Norte do Tejo, com a média das previsões a situar-se cerca de 5 graus acima do valor registado em algumas estações... Na Foia ocorreu o contrário.

Uma manhã um tanto anormal para um evento de calor, com fortes inversões térmicas, onde localidades habitualmente bem quentes aproximaram-se do 10 graus de mínima. Mesmo no Alentejo, Portalegre com o seu habitual forno nocturnos está com 30 graus, enquanto a poucos km de distância Alvega está com 14...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 08:33)

Temperaturas mínimas registadas até ao momento, e provavelmente definitivas:

Miranda do Douro - 12.9ºC
Pinhão - 16.7ºC
Dunas Mira - 15.9ºC
Sabugal - 16.3ºC
Lousã - 13.9ºC
Alvega - 14.3ºC
Arronches - 20.4ºC
Oeiras - 16.7ºC
Reguengos - 24.7ºC
Zambujeira - 14.3ºC
Fóia - 26.5ºC
Tavira - 22.3ºC

Um desastre geral, Miranda do Douro foi surpreendente. As mínimas sempre foram um desafio muito grande, estão sujeitas a muitos factores de pequena escala que os modelos não conseguem ver. Leva-nos a pensar o que poderá ter acontecido, qual a causa de ter saído ao lado. A física não engana. O que torna estes concursos muito interessantes.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2021 às 10:14)

Realmente, que desastre total nas mínimas.  Inversão sempre a surpreender. No meu caso, a menor diferença entre a aposta e a realidade foi mesmo aqui em Arronches, de apenas 0,3*C.
Apesar de ter sido mínima tropical e não tão significativa como noutros locais, teve diferença de quase 10 graus em relação a Portalegre, incrível.
Vamos ver as máximas de hoje!


----------



## Dan (14 Ago 2021 às 10:32)

Depois de máximas de 36ºC / 37ºC / 38ºC, não era espetável que baixasse para valores de 10ºC / 11ºC / 12ºC. Não é algo que costume acontecer. Estragou-me a previsão das mínimas mas possibilitou uma manhã mais confortável.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 13:09)

Só uma coisa: inversões térmicas nestes eventos não são assim tão incomuns. Dunas de Mira não teve inversão por causa do nevoeiro, mas é das estações (juntamente com a Figueira e outras aqui do litoral Centro, e outras como Aljezur, mas também outras do interior como Alvega) em que não é assim tão raro ter mínimas de 12/13 ºC nestes eventos, especialmente no primeiro dia da vaga de calor em que este ainda não está instalado. Eu não esperava era que isto hoje fosse tão intenso, ou que fosse afetar lugares do interior como Miranda do Douro...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 16:00)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Temperaturas mínimas registadas até ao momento, e provavelmente definitivas:
> 
> Miranda do Douro - 12.9ºC
> Pinhão - 16.7ºC
> ...


Usando esses dados, não há ninguém com um erro acumulado inferior a 20 ºC  Isto sem as bonificações, mas mesmo assim


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 17:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Usando esses dados, não há ninguém com um erro acumulado inferior a 20 ºC  Isto sem as bonificações, mas mesmo assim



Verdade, muito devido às inversões. Eu estive bem hesitante quando a essa possibilidade ao apostar nalgumas estações. Em Mira não o fiz por causa do nevoeiro previsível, na Zambujeira já apostei nisso. Mas o maior problema foi Pinhão, Miranda do Douro, Alvega... aí não esperava inversões tão fortes, o ar quente em altitude era muito e não pensei que depois de máximas tão elevadas a temperatura baixasse tanto. Nem os tefigramas deixavam antever isso. Já esta próxima noite, mostravam maior possibilidade de inversão, por isso baixei as temperaturas mínimas na generalidade, principalmente em Alvega.

As máximas devem ter corrido melhor, apesar de algumas surpresas. Para já, a Lousã a subir muito menos que o esperado, talvez devido a nebulosidade, ainda não o comprovei. Até agora:

Miranda do Douro - 37.8ºC
Pinhão - 39.3 ºC
Dunas Mira - 23.4ºC
Sabugal - 37.3ºC
Lousã - 28.9ºC
Alvega - 40.3ºC
Arronches - 41.4ºC
Oeiras - 32.1ºC
Reguengos - 43.9ºC
Zambujeira - 32.4ºC
Fóia - 34.8ºC
Tavira - 32.4ºC

Não vai alterar muito, em bastantes destas estações esta deve ser a máxima, embora possa ainda subir umas décimas em algumas. Mas estou expectante quanto a Tavira, se o vento virar norte entretanto, a máxima ainda pode dar um salto. Se não o fizer... será um fiasco.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 17:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Verdade, muito devido às inversões. Eu estive bem hesitante quando a essa possibilidade ao apostar nalgumas estações. Em Mira não o fiz por causa do nevoeiro previsível, na Zambujeira já apostei nisso. Mas o maior problema foi Pinhão, Miranda do Douro, Alvega... aí não esperava inversões tão fortes, o ar quente em altitude era muito e não pensei que depois de máximas tão elevadas a temperatura baixasse tanto. Nem os tefigramas deixavam antever isso. Já esta próxima noite, mostravam maior possibilidade de inversão, por isso baixei as temperaturas mínimas na generalidade, principalmente em Alvega.
> 
> As máximas devem ter corrido melhor, apesar de algumas surpresas. Para já, a Lousã a subir muito menos que o esperado, talvez devido a nebulosidade, ainda não o comprovei. Até agora:
> 
> ...


Assim safava-me bem melhor hoje nas máximas, só nesses dois casos de Tavira e da Lousã é que teria erros superiores a 2 ºC


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 17:24)

Tavira acho que será mais interessante amanhã


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 17:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Assim safava-me bem melhor hoje nas máximas, só nesses dois casos de Tavira e da Lousã é que teria erros superiores a 2 ºC


Tavira já deu um pulo, 36.2, Reguengos ainda foi aos 44.2 e Lousã afinal ainda passa os 30 graus.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 18:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Tavira já deu um pulo, 36.2, Reguengos ainda foi aos 44.2 e Lousã afinal ainda passa os 30 graus.


Pois, a Lousã eu já tinha reparado que o valor horário já ultrapassava a máxima que tinhas referido antes. Tirando esses casos, o dia deve estar quase fechado, não vejo mínimas a serem batidas até à meia-noite, não vai ser como o desastre na Fóia e no Caramulinho de há dois concursos atrás


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 18:45)

Parece que a Lousã fecha nos 30.9ºC. Tavira para já nos 36.2ºC, veremos se há mais alguma surpresa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 19:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Parece que a Lousã fecha nos 30.9ºC. Tavira para já nos 36.2ºC, veremos se há mais alguma surpresa.



mas onde estão esses dados? vejo Lousã na última hora 29.7 e Tavira 34.3 (são os valores mais altos até agora ipma)


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 19:28)

david 6 disse:


> mas onde estão esses dados? vejo Lousã na última hora 29.7 e Tavira 34.3 (são os valores mais altos até agora ipma)


O @Jorge_scp está a estagiar no IPMA, penso que tenha "informações internas"


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2021 às 19:40)

N_Fig disse:


> O @Jorge_scp está a estagiar no IPMA, penso que tenha "informações internas"



ahhh não sabia, assim faz sentido


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 19:48)

Sim, tenho acesso às temperaturas da rede do IPMA, nomeadamente os extremos, em tempo quase real.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 19:51)

Uma pena no IPMA não ser como no AEMET onde reportam logo o extremo. Muitas vezes nas notícias o que sai é a média e não o extremo por causa disso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Ago 2021 às 20:33)

Skizzo disse:


> Uma pena no IPMA não ser como no AEMET onde reportam logo o extremo. Muitas vezes nas notícias o que sai é a média e não o extremo por causa disso.


O que aparece na página não é uma média, mas o valor horário, isto é, o valor exacto a cada hora, por exemplo, às 12 UTC, 13 UTC, etc. O valor extremo é publicado no dia seguinte. Mas acontece por vezes em dias relevantes fazer um comunicado com alguns valores extremos importantes, ou pedidos de informação por parte de órgãos da comunicação social.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Ago 2021 às 08:55)

Temperaturas mínimas de Domingo até ao momento:

Miranda do Douro - 12.7ºC
Pinhão - 16.2ºC
Dunas Mira - 14.9ºC
Sabugal - 14.6ºC
Lousã - 15.5ºC
Alvega - 12.1ºC
Arronches - 17.2ºC
Oeiras - 17.7ºC
Reguengos - 20.8ºC
Zambujeira - 14.6ºC
Fóia - 26.9ºC
Tavira - 22.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2021 às 11:17)

Classificações parciais relativas ao dia de ontem (erros acumulados nas 12 estações).












O desastre das mínimas foi, em parte, compensado por uma boa performance a prever as máximas. O erro mínimo das mínimas foi quase tão alto como o erro máximo das máximas.

Hoje novamente alguns valores mínimos bastante abaixo do esperado pela maioria dos membros em Miranda do Douro, Pinhão, Alvega e Zambujeira. A ver como correm as máximas.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2021 às 14:31)

Hoje as mínimas foram mais um desastre. O meu único consolo até agora é estar a acertar quase em cheio nas Dunas de Mira, que fui eu que escolhi


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2021 às 15:31)

Dan disse:


> Depois de máximas de 36ºC / 37ºC / 38ºC, não era espetável que baixasse para valores de 10ºC / 11ºC / 12ºC. Não é algo que costume acontecer. Estragou-me a previsão das mínimas mas possibilitou uma manhã mais confortável.





N_Fig disse:


> Só uma coisa: inversões térmicas nestes eventos não são assim tão incomuns. Dunas de Mira não teve inversão por causa do nevoeiro, mas é das estações (juntamente com a Figueira e outras aqui do litoral Centro, e outras como Aljezur, mas também outras do interior como Alvega) em que não é assim tão raro ter mínimas de 12/13 ºC nestes eventos, especialmente no primeiro dia da vaga de calor em que este ainda não está instalado. Eu não esperava era que isto hoje fosse tão intenso, ou que fosse afetar lugares do interior como Miranda do Douro...



Penso que nunca encontrei uma amplitude térmica diurna deste calibre: os *31,0ºC* de Alvega na Sexta-feira 13


----------



## Skizzo (15 Ago 2021 às 16:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O que aparece na página não é uma média, mas o valor horário, isto é, o valor exacto a cada hora, por exemplo, às 12 UTC, 13 UTC, etc. O valor extremo é publicado no dia seguinte. Mas acontece por vezes em dias relevantes fazer um comunicado com alguns valores extremos importantes, ou pedidos de informação por parte de órgãos da comunicação social.


Bastava adicionar uma informação de "temperatura máxima/minima absoluta" do dia às estações.
Já agora, podes investigar o motivo do recorde nacional ter baixado de 47,4ºC para 47,3ºC novamente? Obrigado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Ago 2021 às 17:27)

Skizzo disse:


> Bastava adicionar uma informação de "temperatura máxima/minima absoluta" do dia às estações.
> Já agora, podes investigar o motivo do recorde nacional ter baixado de 47,4ºC para 47,3ºC novamente? Obrigado.


Sinceramente, nem me tinha apercebido que esse valor tinha sido alterado. Desconheço o motivo, mas posso tentar saber. Quanto à informação das temperaturas absolutas, também desconheço o exacto motivo porque não é dada em tempo real. Tal informação pode não ser considerada prioritária, e é somente divulgada no dia seguinte, por uma única actualização da informação diária no site, em vez de constantes actualizações ao longo do dia. Desconheço se tal ideia já foi ou não discutida.

Quanto às máximas de hoje, até ao momento:

Miranda do Douro - 35.9ºC
Pinhão - 39.5 ºC
Dunas Mira - 23.5ºC
Sabugal - 36.8ºC
Lousã - 33.6ºC
Alvega - 40.0ºC
Arronches - 38.4ºC
Oeiras - 29.6ºC
Reguengos - 42.1ºC
Zambujeira - 31.1ºC
Fóia - 35.8ºC
Tavira - 35.8ºC


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2021 às 17:37)

Skizzo disse:


> Bastava adicionar uma informação de "temperatura máxima/minima absoluta" do dia às estações.
> Já agora, podes investigar o motivo do recorde nacional ter baixado de 47,4ºC para 47,3ºC novamente? Obrigado.


O valor original penso que seja o mais baixo, pelo menos é o que está no relatório do IPMA da altura


Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, nem me tinha apercebido que esse valor tinha sido alterado. Desconheço o motivo, mas posso tentar saber. Quanto à informação das temperaturas absolutas, também desconheço o exacto motivo porque não é dada em tempo real. Tal informação pode não ser considerada prioritária, e é somente divulgada no dia seguinte, por uma única actualização da informação diária no site, em vez de constantes actualizações ao longo do dia. Desconheço se tal ideia já foi ou não discutida.
> 
> Quanto às máximas de hoje, até ao momento:
> 
> ...


Penso que esse valor de Tavira ainda vá subir com a nortada


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Ago 2021 às 17:44)

N_Fig disse:


> O valor original penso que seja o mais baixo, pelo menos é o que está no relatório do IPMA da altura
> 
> Penso que esse valor de Tavira ainda vá subir com a nortada


 Vamos ver, sotavento algarvio é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas. Continuo a achar que amanhã vai ser o dia mais quente junto à linha de costa, a nortada está muito mais dominante.

Mas era bom, neste momento Tavira sozinha tem mais erro que todas as outras 11 estações juntas (mais de 50% do erro total) na minha aposta das máximas de hoje.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Ago 2021 às 22:51)

Aparentemente Tavira não explodiu com a nortada como eu esperava


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Ago 2021 às 00:16)

N_Fig disse:


> Aparentemente Tavira não explodiu com a nortada como eu esperava



Deu um salto e não foi pequeno! Não sei exactamente quanto foi pois não chegou para bater a anterior máxima de 35.8ºC, mas deve ter ficado lá perto, pelas estações amadoras, que indicam uma subida repentina de 23/24ºC para os 34/35ºC pelas 21h30 quando o vento finalmente rodou. Acontece que a nortada entrou já bastante tarde, mais tarde que o modelado. Fosse 2 ou 3 horas mais cedo, tinha chegado perto dos 40, como muitos membros apostaram. Mesmo assim foi impressionante. É isto, a meteorologia, se fosse fácil não tinha piada! Amanhã, vai certamente bater esta máxima, fluxo de norte o dia todo!






						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




EDIT: Nas horárias da estação do IPMA, a subida das 21 para as 22h foi de 24.5ºC para 33.3ºC, vi agora. O salto ainda pode ter sido maior, pois deve ter continuado a subir um pouco mais, antes de descer novamente um pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2021 às 00:22)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Deu um salto e não foi pequeno! Não sei exactamente quanto foi pois não chegou para bater a anterior máxima de 35.8ºC, mas deve ter ficado lá perto, pelas estações amadoras, que indicam uma subida repentina de 23/24ºC para os 34/35ºC pelas 21h30 quando o vento finalmente rodou. Acontece que a nortada entrou já bastante tarde, mais tarde que o modelado. Fosse 2 ou 3 horas mais cedo, tinha chegado perto dos 40, como muitos membros apostaram. Mesmo assim foi impressionante. É isto, a meteorologia, se fosse fácil não tinha piada! Amanhã, vai certamente bater esta máxima, fluxo de norte o dia todo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, falei cedo de mais. E quer-me parecer que a mínima nas Dunas de Mira também foi batida


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Ago 2021 às 00:36)

Sim, Dunas de Mira ainda foi aos 13.3ºC. A ausência de nebulosidade provocou a inversão bem cedo, algo que provavelmente ninguém contou nas apostas. E a Fóia também desceu aos 24.9ºC. Ainda não tenho a certeza se vai haver uma última actualização do dia de ontem nestes valores.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2021 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Antes de mais, um agradecimento a todos os que participaram e dinamizaram este concurso! Foi mais um fim-de-semana de surpresas meteorológicas, aumentando um pouco mais o nosso conhecimento sobre alguns fenómenos locais. 

As classificações parciais para cada aposta:






Por fim, as classificações finais:






Mais uma vitória para o medalheiro cá da casa.  
Parabéns ao @Jorge_scp, e aos restantes participantes que dedicaram um bocadinho do seu tempo a prever o que se ia passar neste fim-de-semana.

Em jeito de conclusão, a aposta média dos 18 membros participantes resultou num erro total acumulado de 71,9ºC, colocando-a num virtual 5º lugar. Apenas os primeiros 4 classificados venceram a "wisdom of the crowd".


----------



## David sf (16 Ago 2021 às 10:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Antes de mais, um agradecimento a todos os que participaram e dinamizaram este concurso! Foi mais um fim-de-semana de surpresas meteorológicas, aumentando um pouco mais o nosso conhecimento sobre alguns fenómenos locais.
> 
> ...



Parabéns ao (habitual) vencedor). E vivam os David's!!!


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2021 às 11:45)

Parabéns a quem organizou e a todos os participantes! É sempre interessante este concurso de apostas, estamos sempre a aprender.

Parabéns ao Jorge e aos David's, sempre perto ou mesmo no top3!


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Ago 2021 às 12:27)

Obrigado aos organizadores e a todos os participantes. Nunca me canso de dizer que este tipo de concursos, para quem gosta de meteorologia, são sempre muito interessantes, e promove uma aprendizagem importante. Acompanhar a par e passo a evolução das temperaturas em locais específicos e particulares, obriga a um detalhe que nos faz pensar, questionar, tentar justificar, com base nos conhecimentos que temos vindo a adquirir. Algo que não acontece apenas a olhar para uma mínima ou uma máxima ao final do dia. Também para mim, onde quer que seja a minha posição futura no IPMA, estas experiências são enriquecedoras, e a cada concurso estou sempre a aprender, por isso não deixei de participar apesar de o ter ponderado fazer.

Um dado curioso para terminar. Houve apostas, inclusivamente a minha, mais certeiras no 2º dia relativamente ao primeiro, o que costuma ser raro. Mas cada concurso tem a sua história. Quanto ao resto, acho que já foi sendo discutido ao longo do fim de semana. A questão das inversões nocturnas, a estação de Tavira, a Fóia... confesso que não esperava a descida abrupta na Fóia ontem à noite que fez ultrapassar largamente a mínima da madrugada, pois os modelos mantinham o ar muito quente em altitude, mas parece que fluxo de N/NE mais forte no final do dia trouxe ar mais húmido e fresco ao longo da vertente oeste da Serra e lá chegou acima!

Venham mais concursos.


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2021 às 12:39)

Parabéns ao Jorge mais uma vez! Que regularidade impressionante! 

Parabéns também a todos os que participaram! 

Quanto a mim, correu-me claramente pior esta aposta do que outras em que participei, mas ainda consegui fechar o top10, o que me permite estar na escolha das estações no próximo evento.


----------



## david 6 (16 Ago 2021 às 13:28)

Parabéns ao vencedor @Jorge_scp  e ao pódio

Fiquei em 4º, gostei. Ali as mínimas de domingo prejudicaram me um pouco mas tudo bem.
Parabéns pela organização é sempre muito divertido participar nas apostas. 

E os David's vêm fortes


----------



## AnDré (16 Ago 2021 às 14:21)

Bem, realmente o destaque destas apostas vai para os David's. Parabéns!
Parabéns também ao veterano @Jorge_scp. Mais uma vitória para a coleção.

E um obrigado ao @Gilmet, que organizou o concurso.

Desta vez, e com muita pena minha, não me foi possível participar. A ruralidade (sinal de internet muito fraco) é um atentado à paciência para quem quer abrir uma qualquer página da internet.  

Por fim, dizer que este concurso/evento, fica marcado pelas baixas temperaturas mínimas registadas. Acho que ninguém estava à espera que com temperaturas tão elevadas aos 850hPa a temperatura noturna à superfície baixasse tanto.


----------



## Thomar (16 Ago 2021 às 14:55)

Parabéns ao vencedores e à organização do concurso!
A minha participação foi um desastre, isto de apostar no dia 13 sexta-feira deu-me um 13º lugar. 
O segundo dia ainda foi pior. 
Mas ainda consegui acertar na temperatura máxima de Reguengos no Sábado!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2021 às 15:20)

Muitos Parabéns ao @Jorge_scp e ao pódio, bem como a todos os participantes. Obrigado ao @Gilmet pela organização de mais um concurso de apostas. 

Não foi o melhor concurso para mim, mas ainda assim, o 12º lugar ainda dá a oportunidade de escolher uma estação. Houve sem dúvida alguns desastres, principalmente nas mínimas, tal como já foi referido, mas as surpresas fazem parte e sem elas estes concursos não teriam tanta piada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2021 às 15:38)

Desta vez correu mal para mim (pior do que da primeira vez), mas jogo é assim. Nas mínimas de sábado e de domingo a minha estimativa saiu completamente ao lado... 

Parabéns aos vencedores!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2021 às 15:44)

Fiquei a meio da tabela, podia ter sido melhor, podia ter sido pior. Não me safei nada mal nas máximas, especialmente as de sábado, mas as mínimas foram um desastre, mesmo tendo em conta que correu mal a toda a gente, correu pior a mim   Ao menos posso voltar a escolher uma estação no próximo concurso


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2021 às 20:02)

Parece que Tavira explodiu, mas foi hoje


----------



## Mammatus (17 Ago 2021 às 01:21)

Não foi uma estreia nada auspiciosa como comprova o último lugar , mas diga-se, em abono da verdade, que houve surpresas meteorológicas. Na próxima oportunidade vou tentar ser um pouco mais certeiro nos palpites. 

Parabéns ao vencedor, mas também aos vencidos. Não existe vencedor sem os outros, que se debateram, mas não conseguiram a tão almejada vitória.
Por último, mas não menos importante, agradecer ao @Gilmet , o mentor de tudo isto.


----------



## RStorm (20 Ago 2021 às 17:34)

5º lugar, nada mau, e ainda só comecei nisto há pouco tempo 

Parabéns @Jorge_scp por mais uma vitória, és um verdadeiro profissional na matéria


----------

